# Balto Finished His CD Today!



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

We came in 2nd with a 192.5. That's a huge improvement over the other 3 attempts. I've been reinforcing his sits, recalls, and finishes last week with the clicker and it really paid off.

I was having trouble with getting him to come to front on the recalls. Today he got with 6 feet from me and I suddenly saw him think, "Oh yeah, we play the new game now." LOL!

Now he is:

UR01 Vajert Balto RE CD TT CGC


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

WOO HOO! WTG you guys. Balto is sure getting a lot of letters after his name.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a huge congrats to you both !!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!! I knew you guys would do it soon! 

Just for FYI, when listing your dog's titles, precedence is given to obedience over rally and the CGC has precedence over the temperament test.

So Balto's correct name is now URO1 Vajert Balto CD, RE, CGC, TT 

Congrats Balto and Carole!!!

On to the CDX!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

WOO HOO Balto! (Wheres the PICS?)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's awesome. Great score too.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

great job!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Congrats! Great score, too!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks. But doesn't CGC not count because it's not really a title, but a certificate? I thought TT was a title, but I could be wrong. I'll get it one of these days.

Carole



> Originally Posted By: KathyWOutstanding!!! I knew you guys would do it soon!
> 
> Just for FYI, when listing your dog's titles, precedence is given to obedience over rally and the CGC has precedence over the temperament test.
> 
> ...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not know if the TT comes after the dogs' names on pedigrees. I know CGCs do not. The reason they said at one point was that they allow mixes to do the CGC, so maybe the TT does. 

You really cannot go by what they put in the review or in magazines because people advertise their dogs with CGC and TT in their names all the time. 

Black Puppy, where was the show?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Big Congratulations.. awesome score!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: selzerBlack Puppy, where was the show?


Marshall, Michigan. I've been to big conformation shows before, but I have never, ever, seen so many RVs! There were hundreds!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I've shown in Ohio and PA, but I get a lot of Premium Lists from Michigan. 

Cincinnati to Michigan, what a haul. Are you going to the Nationals?


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome job!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so happy for you and Balto! This took time, effort and teamwork to get all the legs on different days and stuff. So cool! CONGRATULATIONS to you and Balto for doing such an awesome job with getting his CD title!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: selzerCincinnati to Michigan, what a haul. Are you going to the Nationals?


The UBSDA Nationals, yes.

It's being held in Chelsea, MI. Hopefully, my motel room will be waiting for me this time. 

Just to clarify, I had reserved a room at the host motel near Mitchell, MI. I got there at 9:30 Saturday night and the place was deserted and boarded up. It closed a week earlier not notifying anybody with reservations. And it was a Best Western.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Congrats!! Good Job Balto for thinking and correcting himself! Nice score too.


----------

